# What’s the worst thing about being white



## moonman1488 (Nov 14, 2022)

Aside from our cum colored skin and lack of rhythm. What’s the shittiest thing about being a cracker?


----------



## Distant Ranger (Nov 14, 2022)

Our Women.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 14, 2022)

White people don't exist.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Nov 14, 2022)

Not being able to blame all my problems on wypipo. I mean sure we got the Jews but we all know what happens when we do that...


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 14, 2022)

Developing a savior complex and thinking the weak need to be salvaged from their own actions.


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 14, 2022)

Absolutely NOTHING!

it is fucking GREAT!


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Nov 14, 2022)

I don’t tan well.


----------



## Chongqing (Nov 14, 2022)

It has to be sunburns. 

Sometimes they can get really severe and result in hospitalizations.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 14, 2022)

Small penis and no zoomer bitches on yo dick


----------



## Homoturk (Nov 14, 2022)

how would I know?


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Nov 14, 2022)

My taxes go to paying a welfare queen’s eighth kid


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 14, 2022)

The worst thing a white person typically encounters is other white people


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 14, 2022)

Having to tolerate thankless niggers and other mudpeople who parasitise our culture but complain endlessly about it.


----------



## Big Stank Dick Dad (Nov 14, 2022)

Non-whites.


----------



## LazyLizard (Nov 14, 2022)

the depressing inferiority to our ancestors, once we ruled the world now we're destroying our own countries and punishing each other if we dare talk about it.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 14, 2022)

They're ugly
Also there's a lot of weird manchildren


LazyLizard said:


> the depressing inferiority to our ancestors, once we ruled the world now we're destroying our own countries and punishing each other if we dare talk about it.


like fags such as this that go "I'D BE EATING LIKE A KING IF WE WHITES RULED" when they're already eating 2000 calorie king like meals at burger king.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 14, 2022)

You get accused of racism by random people just for having a dissenting opinion.


----------



## PolPot (Nov 14, 2022)

Ignorance


----------



## General Disarray (Nov 14, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> You get accused of racism by random people just for having a dissenting opinion.



Not even then; it's apparently just a random, perfectly acceptable question these days.



Spoiler: Anecdote ahead



I related my experience in a bar recently in another thread, where I was asked that (Are you racist?) out of the blue. Being at a bar and pretty wasted I didn't have the presence of mind to just ask the inquirer when she stopped beating her dog.  

Ironic thing is, that later when I left the bar after this stupid incident, I was waiting outside a different bar where I called an Uber. A black man walked by and started a convo, I gave him my last two bucks and a few cigarettes. He then hugged me.

Funny thing as well, the *only* people who ever accused me or spoke of "racism" were white. I can actually be more racist around black folk than I can white; blacks know how their own are and some are quite based).



I am so fucking racist, man. Avoid me at all costs lol. 

_My answer to the question at hand,_ however, is getting overlooked for those cushy government jobs because of the color of your skin.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 14, 2022)

Endemic cowardice and high tolerance to degeneracy


----------



## Sithis (Nov 14, 2022)

Having Jews claim to be white


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 14, 2022)

General Disarray said:


> Not even then; it's apparently just a random, perfectly acceptable question these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So real talk, my gf is from the Philippines and over half my friends are Latino. I’m a white guy of course. There’s this fucker who hangs out with the Latino friends (white liberal) who also is Andy Dick if he were in his 30s. It doesn’t matter the context but any time I have a dissenting opinion I’m labeled racist. The Latinos even comment that he throws the term around too much. Like what the fuck dude I’m literally just speaking my opinion about gun ownership and somehow that translates to white supremacy.

I’ve never had a Black or Asian person accuse me of racism. It’s always militant Latinos from Middle Class families or White Liberals.


----------



## CowPox (Nov 14, 2022)

Non whites.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Nov 14, 2022)

Alex Krycek said:


> who also is Andy Dick if he were in his 30s


I certainly hope no one gets too drunk and or falls unconscious around him.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Nov 14, 2022)

Other white people. Fuck the Krauts and Eye-ties.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 14, 2022)

What I'd like to know is, when do I get to directly benefit from "white supremacy"?


----------



## cybertoaster (Nov 14, 2022)

Still waiting for that white male privilege to kick in.

Any day now...


Alex Krycek said:


> I’ve never had a Black or Asian person accuse me of racism. It’s always militant Latinos from Middle Class families or White Liberals.


Let me guess, white latinos? like that anya joy chick?


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 14, 2022)

Other white people and their pity for everything. There's so much retard pity and "everyone is equal and should have an equal contribution", no bitch. Some people are retarded and not good at anything other than washing dishes.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 14, 2022)

Being labelled as a racist.


----------



## northstar747 (Nov 14, 2022)

the big penis


----------



## byuu (Nov 14, 2022)

Being lumped in together with the French.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 14, 2022)

Niggers around me.


----------



## LeroyJenkem (Nov 14, 2022)

The worst for me is that throughout the ages, as a wypipo you could be something cool like a lord, a pirate, a cowboy, a crusader, a spice merchant, or a viking but now the only options in the PissEarth choose your own adventure are:

1. Some sort of gay
2. Decadent and boring
3. Retarded and poor
4. Autism


----------



## Sugriva (Nov 14, 2022)

Inventing everything, making the most money, and being generally the best. It just gets tiring sometimes


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Nov 14, 2022)

The Burden.


----------



## stupid orc (Nov 14, 2022)

having to deal with other white people, the other day this manlet i work with was lecturing me about how evil J.K. Rowling is because i mentioned offhanded that i liked the harry potter books when i was a kid. I have interactions like this way too frequently and all i can do is say mhm or i'm fired.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Nov 15, 2022)

the envy and hate you experience from subhuman races


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## llllIllIllIIIIllI (Nov 15, 2022)

When you get in trouble with HR because you outperformed an entire team of browns on accident and they just can't take it


----------



## glass_houses (Nov 15, 2022)

Skin cancer. Having HR automatically decide that you're a racist if you complain about a colleague who's two shades darker than you, even if the fucker is openly masturbating into your tea every morning.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Nov 15, 2022)

Having to view dogs as competition.


----------



## Psyduck (Nov 15, 2022)

Fending off all these brown and yellow bitches wanting to fuck you while insisting they hate you for some reason


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Nov 15, 2022)

Being lumped in with other white women who I _fucking despise_.


----------



## Regio Consiglio (Nov 15, 2022)

Can't use privilege as payment method for groceries


----------



## Burned CDs (Nov 15, 2022)

I don't see the big deal about the retarded white folks around us exposing themselves as the self deprecating autists they are. They're only shooting themselves in the foot and chopping down their own family tree.

I'm white but I can't be racist because my religion is different and I'm foreign and speak half a dozen languages.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 15, 2022)

It's got to be the stolen valor. Like a whyte yokel bragging about how 'we' put rockets into space.

like FUCKING LOL NIGGER!!!!


----------



## fakemon (Nov 15, 2022)

General Disarray said:


> spolered stuff


you were only nice to the nigger to prove a point you racist piece of shit lmao

but yeah, i feel ya ngl


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 15, 2022)

Went my entire life with the mentality of “treat everyone else the way you’d want to be treated” I got along with most people, their skin color didn’t matter at all to me, and if I didn’t like someone it was because they were an asshole not because they were black or white or Hispanic or Asian or whatever. 

Apparently that’s been the wrong way to go through life and I’ve always been an evil KKK Nazi racist just for being born white. Who knew

So white leftists are the worst thing about whites


----------



## NotFatChild (Nov 15, 2022)

Having to listen to retards try and tell me miracle whip isn't good.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 15, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> White people don't exist.
> 
> View attachment 3863376


"black" and "white" are terms created by the Jews


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 15, 2022)

Being “proud race traitors” and “transphobic”

Like this:



Spoiler: Politics was/is a mistake


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 15, 2022)

Getting a sunburn.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 15, 2022)

Nothing. No matter how shitty our lives turn out as white people we still have some black person or other racial minority envious over us regardless. And believe me, when I tell you that I mean it.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 16, 2022)

Sunburns. 
Everything else is social shit.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 16, 2022)

Other white people. It sucks having to go to the colored part of town to use my white supremacy powers.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 16, 2022)

I imagine prepping the bull given crackers bend the knee to niggers on a daily lol.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Nov 16, 2022)

Skin cancer which we with a fairer skin color are more susceptible to.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 19, 2022)

Their near-compulsive avoidance of having children while also complaining about their demographic collapse.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Nov 19, 2022)

Sunburns


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 19, 2022)

White women


----------



## Android raptor (Nov 19, 2022)

Dealing with the sun, especially in the south.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 19, 2022)

I said my "white women" joke to a white woman and she got offended.

So, white women.


----------



## Dogmeat General (Nov 21, 2022)

Getting denied jobs, scholarships, and school admissions because of my skin color, and for that matter also my sex(ual orientation). It also sucks not being able to take pride in being white.

That said, there are also advantages to being white, and I'm satisfied. I don't think I'd change my race if I could, although I think I'd also enjoy being ethnically Chinese or Native American. Everybody gets different unfair advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 21, 2022)

being genetically predisposed to troonsyndrome


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 21, 2022)

Posts like this


----------



## glow (Nov 21, 2022)

Dogmeat General said:


> Getting denied jobs, scholarships, and school admissions because of my skin color, and for that matter also my sex(ual orientation). It also sucks not being able to take pride in being white.


This doesn't affect me so much these days as I am now older but it did frustrate me to see scholarships, entry level jobs and other opportunities for black/asian/gay/whatever people when in reality a great deal of success comes from class/wealth as opposed to race. It is true that rich blacks do have to deal with an extra level of suspicion from law enforcement which definitely sucks, but in terms of future job prospects they fare around as well as anyone with a good education (when correcting for class).

Of course, you can't see if someone is rich or poor too easily, but you can definitely see their skin colour which is apparently the only way you could possibly achieve diversity in a college or workforce.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 21, 2022)

I imagine it's tough being almost as smart as jews but not quite. Almost as good at sports as black but not quite. Almost as good at maths as asians and non-crime but not quite. Almost as good at humor and jokes as Anglos but not quite.

Best at self-hatred though.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 21, 2022)

FierceBrosnan said:


> What I'd like to know is, when do I get to directly benefit from "white supremacy"?


Good luck finding out. I've been contacting the people in charge of it for ages, not so much as a pamphlet...


----------



## ATI Escapee (Nov 24, 2022)

My pale skin shows my fat black lady whiskers pretty easily. Gotta go pluck before Thanksgiving dinner. That and being described as 'milky' by weird dudes.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 24, 2022)

Before retiring for good, it was frustrating not to get certain public-sector jobs in our area, even when I placed first on the test.  Instead, Hispanics were hired.  Couldn't get past the interview, boards made up of Hispanic women and maybe a white soyboy.   Fuck them.  Prefer retirement anyway.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 24, 2022)

LeroyJenkem said:


> The worst for me is that throughout the ages, as a wypipo you could be something cool like a lord, a pirate, a cowboy, a crusader, a spice merchant, or a viking but now the only options in the PissEarth choose your own adventure are:
> 
> 1. Some sort of gay
> 2. Decadent and boring
> ...


Too many people complained that wypipo had OP racial bonuses and starting items, so they nerfed it in a patch. You'd have to go over the patch notes from 1913. That's when they introduced the Federal Reserve mechanic, which causes damage over time to your items and money so you have to grind harder.


----------



## White_N (Nov 24, 2022)

Sunburn and skin cancer. 
F*ck you sun.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Dec 2, 2022)

ATI Escapee said:


> That and being described as 'milky' by weird dudes.


They're talking about your fat wobbling cow tits, ATI. Not your skin


----------



## ATI Escapee (Dec 2, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> They're talking about your fat wobbling cow tits, ATI. Not your skin


I suppose that does make sense...


----------



## Butterschmalz (Dec 2, 2022)

Eminem aka Marshall Mathers


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 2, 2022)

Biden's Chosen said:


> Best at self-hatred though.


We learned it from the Jews.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 2, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> We learned it from the Jews.


Honor your teachers.


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 2, 2022)

Your family, white grandparents are the only ones who aim to spend all their money before death on useless crap.


----------



## Local Degenerate (Dec 2, 2022)

Carrying the world on our backs, creating or discovering everything worth thinking about in the known universe (not hyperbole at this point), ending slavery, and still being called racist monsters.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Dec 3, 2022)

Other than being blamed for every problem and being told to be ashamed of it by selfish kikes, being white is a great thing.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 3, 2022)

There are disadvantages to be sure, but I prefer to look on the bright side of things. The best part is when fellow liberals make negative assumptions about me due to my skin color and a sliver of my opinion, then see them be taken aback by my family's skin color and their opinions, and then listen to their apologies. I don't have to do anything at all other than be myself and let others be themselves. It's great.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 3, 2022)

That there are people of your same skin color who call you racist just for existing


----------



## draggs (Dec 3, 2022)

The worst thing is obviously sunburns


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 4, 2022)

Knowing that being  the best race still isn't good enough.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 7, 2022)

Having to deal with white liberals.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 7, 2022)

My absolutely gargantuan penis. I can’t even wear shorts


----------



## Wesley Willis (Dec 8, 2022)

You can't bash Jews for pretending to be white.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 8, 2022)

Wesley Willis said:


> You can't bash Jews for pretending to be white.


This this this, so much this!

Upvoted.


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Dec 8, 2022)

Projected empathy to the truly non-deserving.


----------



## BlackWaterSails (Dec 9, 2022)

The sun! I burn up so easy. Even with sunscreen, I get a bit red.


----------



## Australianbirdfruit (Dec 9, 2022)

Realizing that you have to be the change you want to bring about in this world and that the white man's burden still applies, yet also come to terms with the fact that white women are malicious whores and niggers are completely useless.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 9, 2022)

Getting mogged by Asians.


----------



## OrionBalls (Dec 9, 2022)

Will second previous thoughts. It's definitely the second degree sunburn that peels off leaving behind not a beautiful tan, but the same pasty skin that got you into this mess, and maybe a few new freckles.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 9, 2022)

OrionBalls said:


> Will second previous thoughts. It's definitely the second degree sunburn that peels off leaving behind not a beautiful tan, but the same pasty skin that got you into this mess, and maybe a few new freckles.


Especially true for gingers and half gingers. Though you do get gingers in other races, like that black ginger lass in the shitty Han Solo film and Captain America TV show, I wonder if they burn like white gingers do too?


----------



## Airbrushed Van Art (Dec 10, 2022)

That everyone always assumes that you’re wealthy or a trust fund kid.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 11, 2022)

I can't say the n-word


----------



## Jacob Schiff (Dec 31, 2022)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Getting mogged by Asians.


Laughing at wacky asian countries constitute my fondest childhood memories.
Considering the current state of the west, not being able to do so brings me unreliquent sorrow.


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Dec 31, 2022)

Competing with niggers for your own women.

Both in actual courting/dating...but also in trying to find a woman to date who hasn't been knocked up and abandoned in the first place.


----------



## William Tyndale (Dec 31, 2022)

The fact that laws exist that prevent me from mustering a force of 1,000,000 men and conquering the world like my ancestor Alexander the Great.

Note to glowies:  this is a joke


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 31, 2022)

That I'm increasingly feeling like a foreigner in a city that's attacked for being "too white".


----------



## bluehawk (Jan 2, 2023)

The horrors that have been promised to our children by the jew and his army of walking filth are troublesome. But in time we will save our own from such a fate. I swear upon the green graves of our forefathers that the Race that birthed the minds of Schopenhauer, Liebniz, and Descartes, shall not bleed out in a third world gutter.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jan 2, 2023)

I know I'm not the only one here who, as a white person, has to carry the guilt of the atrocities my fellow race has committed against others.


----------



## Whiskeybone (Sunday at 3:38 AM)

Not being able to say nigger 

Kidding. It's being a publicly and globally cucked dying race, where the majority of the women of the race want it to die out to feel trendy.


----------



## actually a cat (Sunday at 3:37 PM)

Niggers, honestly.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Sunday at 4:10 PM)

Having to deal with the fact that certain people are trying to collectively blame us for shit that happened 100-200 years ago.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Sunday at 5:10 PM)

Neuroticism and misguided empathy.


----------



## Lemmingwiser (Sunday at 7:12 PM)

Gog & Magog said:


> There are disadvantages to be sure, but I prefer to look on the bright side of things. The best part is when fellow liberals make negative assumptions about me due to my skin color and a sliver of my opinion, then see them be taken aback by my family's skin color and their opinions, and then listen to their apologies. I don't have to do anything at all other than be myself and let others be themselves. It's great.


Reminds of the time I was tanned from a vacation and had lost my museum ticket when we had to go there with school. The check in girl let all my classmates through (they gave tickets) and didn't let me through (because I didn't have a ticket).

My brain made this weird leap and I said, as if hurt "oh. Is it because of my color?"

The girl looked horrified and let me in. I thought it was so weird; why did I try it? Why did it work?

I still feel bad about how horrified and ashamed this twenty something girl was about the insane saying of a 14 year old.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Sunday at 7:25 PM)

Being oppressed by troons and niggos who are useless to society.
Being the target audience for globohomo psyops like soy and Netflix.


----------



## Kiwi Sneed Snake (Tuesday at 3:06 PM)

Making up less than 20% of the worlds population but somehow being responsible for 100% of the worlds problems...


----------



## whogoesthere (Wednesday at 1:48 PM)

stupid orc said:


> having to deal with other white people, the other day this manlet i work with was lecturing me about how evil J.K. Rowling is because i mentioned offhanded that i liked the harry potter books when i was a kid. I have interactions like this way too frequently and all i can do is say mhm or i'm fired.


Why do so many kiwis have these stories, but I have none. No one dares bring up politics with me. One time my wife and I were watching a movie, and an interracial couple came on the screen. She got up, walked to the kitchen saying "want a cuppa darling". The women left the room to avoid the concept of me seeing an interracial couple on television.

(this is a joke by the way, my wife would never make the mistake of allowing that on my television. The hand is strong so the wife is firm)


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Wednesday at 2:09 PM)

Kenya Jones said:


> I know I'm not the only one here who, as a white person, has to carry the guilt of the atrocities my fellow race has committed against others.


While I understand the core of the idea why some might feel that way, it is in itself inherently a racist one. It is connecting actions by individuals based on race and blaming the whole for those actions like any other personal attribute assigned by skin color. It is always white guilt despite the fact atrocities have been committed by every racial group, you don't hear about black or Asian guilt in any mainstream capacity because in large part it is most profitable to guilt for gain in power, influence and wealth.

Unless you are keeping some other race as a slave in your basement, I recommend realizing you're an individual who has hopefully committed no crimes and that feeling bad about history is a promoted concept for some powerful entity's gain.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Wednesday at 4:10 PM)

Professor G. Raff said:


> While I understand the core of the idea why some might feel that way, it is in itself inherently a racist one. It is connecting actions by individuals based on race and blaming the whole for those actions like any other personal attribute assigned by skin color. It is always white guilt despite the fact atrocities have been committed by every racial group, you don't hear about black or Asian guilt in any mainstream capacity because in large part it is most profitable to guilt for gain in power, influence and wealth.
> 
> Unless you are keeping some other race as a slave in your basement, I recommend realizing you're an individual who has hopefully committed no crimes and that feeling bad about history is a promoted concept for some powerful entity's gain.


Shut up cracker.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Wednesday at 4:15 PM)

Kenya Jones said:


> Shut up cracker.


----------

